# KotS by OpenRPG



## Deverash (Jun 3, 2008)

Heya.

Since neither of my groups is going to be playing 4e any time soon(both are in the middle or worse of long campaigns), I'm looking to run KotS on OpenRPG.  Wednesday evenings are the best for me, probably 6-9 pm PST.

It won't be the start of a campaign, probably just till the end of the module.  If any one is interested, post a reply here.

Hope to hear from you!


----------



## Fobok (Jun 4, 2008)

I'd definitely be interested.


----------



## azhrei_fje (Jun 4, 2008)

Have you tried MapTool instead?  That's what I've been using for a little over a year.  It is very active in development and has some features that will blow you away!

The 1.3 branch is in "bug fix" mode so that it can become the stable release, but give it a whirl.  And if you browse their forums, you'll find some webcasts by user "brad" that demonstrate what the tool can do.

We have a lot of ORPG converts.   (Note that I'm not affiliated with the developers, I'm just a happy user of a free mapping tool!)


----------



## Deverash (Jun 4, 2008)

azhrei_fje said:
			
		

> Have you tried MapTool instead?  That's what I've been using for a little over a year.  It is very active in development and has some features that will blow you away!
> 
> The 1.3 branch is in "bug fix" mode so that it can become the stable release, but give it a whirl.  And if you browse their forums, you'll find some webcasts by user "brad" that demonstrate what the tool can do.
> 
> We have a lot of ORPG converts.   (Note that I'm not affiliated with the developers, I'm just a happy user of a free mapping tool!)




Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## Avalongod (Jun 6, 2008)

*sign me on!*

Hi:

I'm very interested.  My group will be on a summer hiatus so a single module game would be an excellent chance for me to try out 4E.

I've been playing for 25 years about, since 1E, so plenty of experience.

I could conceivably recruit a couple other players too if there are openings.

Please send me an E-mail at avalongod@aol.com

thanx!
Chris


----------



## grailhawk (Jun 6, 2008)

I would be interested if you are still looking for players. I've never used OpenRPG or any other online tool so I would need a little help with that. You can email me at grailhawk@gmail.com


----------



## Fobok (Jun 7, 2008)

Any update about this?


----------



## Matopi (Jun 8, 2008)

*Indeed*

Yes, I'm also looking for an online version of KotS to play.  It certainly seems like there are enough players to be viable...


----------



## azhrei_fje (Jun 9, 2008)

Deverash said:
			
		

> Thanks, I'll check it out.



Just curious if you had any questions or issues with the MapTool program.  If so, drop me a note here and I'll get back to you.  I usually check these boards every day or two...


----------



## ExiledRogue (Jun 9, 2008)

If you're still looking for players, I'd be interested. I'm another veteran 3.5 player looking to try 4e.

Wed 6-9 PST would work well for me.


----------



## Deverash (Jun 9, 2008)

Sorry it took me so long to get back to you all, I hate getting sick.  *sigh*

It looks like we have our 5, then.  Great!  I'll try to send something out tomorrow.  Talk to each other, decide who's doing what and then you can start on your characters.  Since we're all brand new at this, I'm going to limit to the players handbook stuff.


----------



## Tstarnes (Jun 9, 2008)

Deverash said:
			
		

> Sorry it took me so long to get back to you all, I hate getting sick.  *sigh*
> 
> It looks like we have our 5, then.  Great!  I'll try to send something out tomorrow.  Talk to each other, decide who's doing what and then you can start on your characters.  Since we're all brand new at this, I'm going to limit to the players handbook stuff.




If you have room, I would love to play.


----------



## Fobok (Jun 9, 2008)

Deverash said:
			
		

> It looks like we have our 5, then.  Great!  I'll try to send something out tomorrow.  Talk to each other, decide who's doing what and then you can start on your characters.  Since we're all brand new at this, I'm going to limit to the players handbook stuff.




Great! So are we making characters then, rather than using the pregens? (That sounds fine with me. )

My email (which I forgot to give earlier) is bjbaye@gmail.com


----------



## Deverash (Jun 10, 2008)

Tstarnes, that'd be fine.  There's always attrition in these things, it seems, and we'll see how the game works with 6.  

Yes, make your own characters.  If you want to use of the pregens instead, go ahead and do so, doesn't make any difference to me.

Who wants to take which role?  Your going to need 1 of each, with 2 people who have full choice.

With my schedule the way it is, I won't have my prep done by this wednesday to be able to start, so we'll start on 6/18.  6PM Pacific till 9 or 10.  If no one needs to leave at 9, then we'll see how we're going.

What I need from you guys:
1) Decide amongst yourselves who's playing what role
2) Make up your characters and email them to me.  You can send me an email directly though my profile here.

Because of days when I don't have time to do much except run around like a chicken with my head cut off, I need your characters in to me by 6/15.


----------



## grailhawk (Jun 10, 2008)

I would like to play a fighter (Human or Elf maybe Dragonborn not sure on race yet really). Are we using MapTool or openRPG?


----------



## Fobok (Jun 10, 2008)

My first choice would be a cleric. but I wouldn't mind taking anything that's needed.


----------



## Kayim (Jun 10, 2008)

So...I know it's kind of late but I'd like to express my interest on taking part in this game. I dont know if you would be okay with having another player or maybe I could just join to watch, im new to D&D online and im trying to get a grasp of it and who knows...there might be a vacancy one day


----------



## ExiledRogue (Jun 11, 2008)

I'd like to play a Dragonborn ranger, as long as that's OK with everyone.


----------



## Deverash (Jun 11, 2008)

So, to sumarize at this point we have

Defender: Fighter (Grailhawk)
Leader: Cleric (Fobok)
Striker: Ranger (Exiled Rogue)

So, we need one of the other three to play a wizard for the controller, then the other 2 can do whatever class they want.


----------



## Avalongod (Jun 16, 2008)

*Wizard*

Howdy:

Sorry for the late reply, got distracted and hadn't checked back.  Put me down for the wizard.  I've already been tinkering with building one and I'd love to give it a whirl.

So...human female wizard (possibly cleric multiclass).  

Thanx,
Chris


----------

